# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "The Theory of Everything", biographical romantic drama film, James Marsh, 2014, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Stephen Hawking 

Official website - focusfeatures.com/the_theory_of_everything

youtube.com/FocusFeatures

facebook.com/TheoryofEverythingMovie

"The Theory of Everything" on Wikipedia

"The Theory of Everything" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

THE THEORY OF EVERYTHING - Trailer - In Theaters November 7th 

 Published on Aug 7, 2014




> Starring Eddie Redmayne (“Les Mis?rables”) and Felicity Jones (“The Amazing Spider-Man 2”), this is the extraordinary story of one of the world’s greatest living minds, the renowned astrophysicist Stephen Hawking, who falls deeply in love with fellow Cambridge student Jane Wilde. Once a healthy, active young man, Hawking received an earth-shattering diagnosis at 21 years of age. With Jane fighting tirelessly by his side, Stephen embarks on his most ambitious scientific work, studying the very thing he now has precious little of – time. Together, they defy impossible odds, breaking new ground in medicine and science, and achieving more than they could ever have dreamed. The film is based on the memoir Travelling to Infinity: My Life with Stephen, by Jane Hawking, and is directed by Academy Award winner James Marsh (“Man on Wire”).

----------


## Airicist

THE THEORY OF EVERYTHING - Trailer #2 - In Theaters Nov 7 

 Published on Oct 1, 2014




> Starring Eddie Redmayne (“Les Mis?rables”) and Felicity Jones (“The Amazing Spider-Man 2”), this is the extraordinary story of one of the world’s greatest living minds, the renowned astrophysicist Stephen Hawking, who falls deeply in love with fellow Cambridge student Jane Wilde. Once a healthy, active young man, Hawking received an earth-shattering diagnosis at 21 years of age. With Jane fighting tirelessly by his side, Stephen embarks on his most ambitious scientific work, studying the very thing he now has precious little of – time. Together, they defy impossible odds, breaking new ground in medicine and science, and achieving more than they could ever have dreamed. The film is based on the memoir "Travelling to Infinity: My Life with Stephen," by Jane Hawking, and is directed by Academy Award winner James Marsh (“Man on Wire”).

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 19, 2014

----------

